# second treatment



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

hi guys anyone waiting second treatment in uhw?


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Caca

Yes - I'm waiting for my second treatment.  Had my first in May / June and at my follow up the consultant said I shouldn't delay with the next cycle but then went on to tell me there's a 9 month waiting list!  He said he was going to recommend that I was seen sooner but that I shouldn't hold my breath.  He also told me not to get stressed, but also to make sure that I ring up to check where I am on the list - surely that's stressful enough!

How long have you been waiting?

Sara. xx


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Sara
We had treatment in Oct, was put on the list for second treatment 1st nov & told it was 9 months,
I rang last week & was told we will be called in September so if this is right then it's been 11 months waiting! The appointments lady is only there on thurs & Fridays, just keep ringing!! 
How can they tell you not to get stressed! It's just a waiting game isn't it!! 
Hope you get an appointment soon!! 
Carly
Xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Not sure if this is the right thread, but just thought I would ask here ... 

We were told that we should be starting our next cycle in December and that we would receive a phone call to sort out a date for an appointment. I was wondering how soon did hear from IVF Wales before starting your next cycle with an appointment? 

Thanks
Laura x


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Laura
How long have you been waiting? 
We are waiting 2nd cycle, been on list since nov 2012.
Every time I ring they tell me it won't be long, but still heard nothing! 
Carly


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Carly, 
We had treatment in March this year and they have said that the 9 month waiting list started from then and were told that we would be starting again in december.  Have rung a couple of times and they have said we are definitely on the list for december but that they couldn't make the appointment yet. Will be ringing again soon. You have been waiting a long time for yours, they told us the 9 month waiting list starts from when you started your first cycle. Can't really offer any advice apart from keep ringing. Only thing  we can do really.  The waiting is very frustrating. 
Laura x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

We've been told we'll be called for treatment planning late November / early December and I've pushed for a date but to no avail.  I've been emailing and I think they've tripped themselves up by saying all appointments have been allocated and sent out for this time so I'm pretty certain we're being fobbed off.  

I don't think anything has changed in the 3 years+ that we joined the list.  Just wish they would tell people the truth so they at least know where they stand.

Good luck girls!  Hope we get seen soon.

Sara. xx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Just thought I'd post on this thread for information for anyone else waiting. 

I have finally got an appointment to start my second NHS IVF cycle at Wales Fertility Institute Cardiff (previously IVF Wales). 
First NHS TX started February 2013 and I was sent to BCRM (Bristol) so I have waited 11 months, even though I was told it would be 9 months (it also says that on their website). I did have to call them a couple of times to get the appointment but had no problems getting through.

I have been to UHW for another reason recently and see that they have improved the out patient IVF clinic and it now has a door into a separate, private waiting area. More appropriate and looks so much better. I hope the TX side of things is as good and Cardiff can give me that BFP!


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi MissKitten
Good to hear of some progress. We still haven't heard anything despite being classes as urgent by the consultant.  The waiting room has been like that for some time now - it is a bit of a haven of peace compared to the rest of the hospital.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Sarahpd thanks for your kind message. I find you do have to keep calling and checking. Hope things move forward soon for you x


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

We too have had a date for a planning appointment for second cycle. We have been ringing every couple of weeks since october though  .

Good luck with your second cycle. Xx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hoping for a miracle 2014  
thanks! good luck to you too  

Did you have your 1st NHS cycle at IVF wales/wales fertility institute? how did you find having your TX there? 

This sounds daft but I'm concerned about how far it is to walk from the treatment area to the car park after EC/ET! I'm already worrying over small details  

I think it would put my mind at ease if anyone can let me know how they managed!


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

MissKitten
I was absolutely fine. Because the EC is in the morning, it's easy to get a space and only about a 5-10 minute walk. We never had any problems with parking although it was one of my worriers.  You can also be picked up right outside the concourse so even less walking.
Hope that helps. Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Misskitten

Yes I did have my first treatment at ivf wales and found the doctors and nurses to be fab. They really put your mind at rest. Egg collection is usually in the morning and the walk to the car park is not far at all.

 for a successful cycle   xx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

thank you Sarapd & Hoping for a Miracle! 

I'm looking forward to this cycle and have only heard good things about IVF Wales recently. TX planning in a couple of weeks so hope things will move quickly from there. 

I'm getting those butterflies in my stomach thinking about it now. Even though I know how all the dreams can come crashing down if it doesn't work, I'm just enjoying the feeling of anticipation and excitement right now  

thanks for your support x


----------

